# First Fatty Qview



## deannc (Jul 5, 2010)

I was going to take a break today after smokin for 3 days this weekend but around lunch time I was browsing through the ton of posts on fatties and told the wife, com'on, we're gonna to run to the store! lol  She was happy because it was another evening she wouldn't have to cook! 

For the first it turned out pretty tasty, need to experiment and work on different fillings.  Smoked this one at 250* - 260* and it hit 165* at about 2.5 hrs.  The wife wanted the bacon a little more done so I left it go for 3 hrs which finishes up the bacon pretty nicely.  

1 lb bacon

1 lb JD Regular Sausage

3/4 can already sliced potatoes which I dice up a little more

1/2 Bell Pepper (sauteed)

1/4 Red Pepper (sauteed)

1/2 Onion (sauteed)

A pinch or two of course black pepper

(salt) Forgot it! lol

8oz Cream Cheese

4 oz (1/2 bag) Colby & Monterey Jack Cheese

I wanted to add the last 4 or 5 sammies worth of pulled pork we had left but the wife wouldn't allow that!

Scrambled some eggs on the side and next time will include them "inside" the fatty!  When I pulled it the internal temp was 173 after 3 hrs.  Tented with foil and let it rest for 30 minutes and probably could have let it rest another 15 to 30 minutes but I was to anxious to taste it!  Thanks to all who have stickies posted and all who have posted, information from many posts was used.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2010)

Great looking Fattie...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for posting the recipe also...


----------

